# New to the Gravely world!



## jakethemuss (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm new to this forum and the Gravely world. I am picking up a used 430 commercial this weekend. It looks to be in nice shape but has a bad 12hp motor. I need the machine for grass cutting ASAP. I'm considering a Honda re power. I would rebuild the stock motor later. Any input?



leisure


----------



## jakethemuss (Jul 8, 2013)

Owner says everything was in good working order when the motor took a dump.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

It is usually a fair bit cheaper to rebuild the Kohler than to buy a new engine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

But.... if you are thinking of going through the expense of installing a Honda engine, I'm sure your unit would last forever!


----------



## jakethemuss (Jul 8, 2013)

I have the 430. And got it started. Feels a bit underpowered and tired. Flushing and filling trams today, might help. Gears are stuck in one position too. Pto works, but can't shift outta 1 and high/low does nothing.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

You better fix that trans before doing anything.


----------



## jakethemuss (Jul 8, 2013)

Any suggestions as to where to start?


----------

